# Why does my man stare at other men



## Vita

I need men advice..my boyfriend and I been together for 18 years..through out the year I do what ever sexual desire he wants...straps..fingers..blowjobs anything...he always deletes internet history..but lately what bothers me the most is that he does not pay me attention at all while we are in public..he stares at everyone else...but also he stares at men to long...a new neighbor moved in..and everytime he passed by his house he would turn his head to look at him......I find that very weir...I confront him time after time...he always makes me feel that he does nothing wrong by looking...now I don't trust him..I am going crazy thinking that he may be having or had sex with me...I am always angry at him...he dont want me to leave him..but honestly my gut feeling tells me he likes men...WHAT SHOULD I DO...


----------



## Chris Taylor

How about asking him in a non-confrontational way:

"Did you ever think that you may be bisexual?" Just be prepared if he says yes.


----------



## Vita

yes...I think he is....but if he was honest about it....I will be okay with it....well his culture would not accept him...if was bisexual so...he is using me as a front....OH WELL I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO KNOW.....


----------



## Chris Taylor

Vita said:


> yes...I think he is....but if he was honest about it....I will be okay with it....well his culture would not accept him...if was bisexual so...he is using me as a front....OH WELL I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO KNOW.....


Which is...?


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

My husband is a macho, retired military man - it wouldn't be accepted for him either - hence the reason he didn't tell me at first and I had to find out.

But now I know, I'm supportive and have no issues with it, but it is still between us only - no one else knows, especially not his family and friends. And while he is being who he is, it wouldn't be accepted by those who know him, so we are discreet.

What would you do if he was in fact bisexual? Is this something you could learn to accept or is it a deal breaker?


----------



## Vita

Well it is a deal breaker because I am tired of the bull**** that he put me through, so I feel some hate for him now..and the reason why I wrote here is because I was trying to get an idea of my situation since I get no help from him....so THANKS everyone...I am in the process of moving out, so I can't start a new dating life...feeling excited about it...


----------

